# Finally, baby shrimps.



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So after many egg drops from young shrimps, i finally have shrimplets. I can only see 3 consistantly, but i'm hoping more are just hiding well.

I'm hoping they are just born because i did a thourough water change 2 days ago and was kinda in a hurry and didn't check for babies.

It's so exciting.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations on the new shrimplets. I'm sure for each one you see, there's another 3 hiding somewhere.


----------

